# Keeping Entrance Disk turning easily



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

*Re: How to keep entrance disk turning easily?*

I reverse mine from where ODFRANK drills his hole. Put the hole in the bottom, because if the disc gets loose, it will rotate the hole to the top because it's the lightest. And if I've got it closed, I need it to stay closed. I use a wingnut on mine so I can loosen or tighten the grip if it doesn't stay the way I want it or it's too hard to move. Which is probably why mine sometimes comes loose and wants to spin. I also go with a smaller hole. Thou I think somewhere between what I've got and what Frank is using is probably best. Most of mine are on nucs, not swarm traps. My swarm trap is a rag with swarm commander sprayed on it. My wife or son checks it when they walk the dogs and they just plop the rag into a nuc and set the opening on the queen excluder. that evening, in the dark, I close it off and move it to it's new home.


----------



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: How to keep entrance disk turning easily?*

odfrank responded to a PM, but I couldn't reply to thank him - thought this might be a good place to post it along with the original thread. Thanks odfrank!



odfrank said:


> I went to just bending out the little handle with a punch so that I could grab it or push it with my hive tool. I also put a circular copper wire on a few.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

*Re: How to keep entrance disk turning easily?*

Placing the entry hole up, and adding a ring, both increase the chance of the disc closing by itself when the nut is loose. When I open the entry I make very sure the wing nut is tight. I once smothered a large swarm with a metal self closing entrance disc. I use a serrated lock washer behind the wing nut to reduce the chance of it spinning freely.


----------

